
Illegal to collect environmental data in Wyoming - wglb
http://flowingdata.com/2015/05/11/illegal-to-collect-environmental-data-in-wyoming/
======
irickt
Original article:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/05/wyoming_law_against_data_collection_protecting_ranchers_by_ignoring_the.html)

